# None Audi Content.. Ph2 Clio 172 Ehancement Detail



## gally (Dec 1, 2009)

Just a little teaser to show you guys what can be achieved and my V6 post will be a little more in depth and longer. I know it's a Clio! 

A friend of mine contacted me and asked if i'd take a look at his PB 172, maybe see if we could restore some clarity and colour to the paint. The usual Black paint looking Grey! Not worked on a Clio in a while so was looking forward to this one and had to do a write up on it!

Not enough characters for befores...

PW off any loose debris before making contact with the car and the products of choice today. Stjarnagloss Hjul (on trial), G101, Iron X. Wheels were recently bought refurbed so they were in superb condition as it was just some smal bit of baked on brake dust, nothing too bad...


IMG_2239 by gally.., on Flickr


IMG_2242 by gally.., on Flickr


IMG_2244 by gally.., on Flickr


IMG_2248 by gally.., on Flickr


IMG_2250 by gally.., on Flickr

Snowfoam and wash down with some heavy Apc work, G101 with a Valet Pro brush making light work of this...

Just a note about the detailing brush, by far the best one the market at the moment, at times the Swissvax brush can be too soft and bristles a little long, the VP one just seems to offer a bit more bit with it's shorter bristles whilst remaining soft enough to negate any damage. Very very impressed. I bought another 2 and the SV is redundant at the moment for interiors and the likes.


IMG_2254 by gally.., on Flickr


IMG_2255 by gally.., on Flickr


IMG_2251 by gally.., on Flickr


IMG_2256 by gally.., on Flickr


IMG_2257 by gally.., on Flickr


IMG_2258 by gally.., on Flickr


IMG_2260 by gally.., on Flickr

Standard, De-tar, Clay and Iron X. No pics of this stage time was a little against me sadly. Hard to picture on Black obviously.

Inside for inspection and drying off. At this stage i'll mention some of the marks on the roof were simply unfixable, when Paul dropped it off he mentioned it may have been a cat, possibly someone dragging tools across the roof. (usual spanner monkey move)


IMG_2269 by gally.., on Flickr


IMG_2270 by gally.., on Flickr


IMG_2283 by gally.., on Flickr

Before:


IMG_2278 by gally.., on Flickr

After 1 set: Much better...


IMG_2279 by gally.., on Flickr

After some localised polishing I had removed a lot of the lighter marks and improved the appearance of the deep ones. Definitely required on Black which as you know can show up the littlest mark.

Polishing on the roof done with some 3M extra fine and 106 FA, the rest of the car done with 106fa with a 3M Yellow pad.

Apart from the roof the bonnet was seriously lacking colour and had some heavy swirling so I spent a good hour and a half on that alone, more than worth it imo, i'll let the pictures do the talking...


IMG_2288 by gally.., on Flickr


IMG_2292 by gally.., on Flickr


IMG_2293 by gally.., on Flickr


IMG_2294 by gally.., on Flickr

An IPA wipe down with my favourite panelwipe to ensure decent correction and time for some Best of Show. I should add that BOS is a must on almost all Black cars for the show finish, although not the most durable wax I wanted the car to look at it's best for Paul pickng it up...


IMG_2300 by gally.., on Flickr

Whilst this was curing away I finished off the "details"... Revive, Crystal and Megs endurance used...


IMG_2303 by gally.., on Flickr


IMG_2305 by gally.., on Flickr


IMG_2306 by gally.., on Flickr

BOS removed and outside for the afters...


IMG_2336 by gally.., on Flickr


IMG_2337 by gally.., on Flickr


IMG_2338 by gally.., on Flickr


IMG_2341 by gally.., on Flickr


IMG_2347 by gally.., on Flickr


IMG_2354 by gally.., on Flickr


IMG_2340 by gally.., on Flickr


IMG_2339 by gally.., on Flickr

Representinzzz'...


IMG_2349 by gally.., on Flickr

Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Good result, looking forward to seeing what you can do with your TT, then my TT!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Top work 100% improvement


----------



## NECC (Jun 14, 2012)

Cracking work Gally 8)


----------



## matty fitz (Feb 8, 2012)

how did he get them scatches on the roof?


----------



## SimonBash (Aug 10, 2012)

Found you on here matey, no surprise


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Blimey what a difference!! Excellent work... There's a silver TT I know that needs a clean :wink:


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

massive transformation after getting rid of what looked to be permanent scratches. Nice work, i'll need some of that scratch remover for my car


----------

